
The Sejm of Poland adopted a new anti-terrorism law - d33
http://visitwinchestervirginia.com/the-sejm-of-poland-adopted-a-new-anti-terrorism-law/
======
d33
Over the past year, our government received far more power than they could
dream of. For one, a couple months ago a bill passed that allows Police to tap
on any internet traffic with no warrant. Now we also have phone surveillance
and to make sure that nobody slips by, all pre-paid SIM cards need to be
registered. And it's only since November since the elections...

Many say that PiS, the current party that got the majority of votes in the
parliament is the hardest-working one since Poland regained its independence
from Russia. What a pity that they're working towards this populist,
overarching surveillance state...

